# movies with women in strong roles



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello Wetblanket

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors...

Tell us a bit about yourself? Why are you here joining an outdoors website and then asking what many here would consider to be a totally off topic forum post about a concept that isn't really inline with the purpose of this forum.

I appreciate the question, however the expert audience here probably doesn't have much insight into "feminist film theory" ...

I'd suggest that if you do indeed have a 17 year old daughter, that you might want to consider allowing her to expand her horizons into mainstream movies and culture. If you are still restricting her access to only those "feminist" movies you deem fit, you are doing a disservice to her natural progression of maturity. That type of extreme "hovering" is one of the greatest problems we have with American parenting these days..

I'm just sayin...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

wetblanket said:


> Actaully I agree with you - I don't restrict her moviewatching at all. One of the example I posted, Outsourced, isn't an explicitly feminist film, rather what I would consider a good example of a women's treatment in a "normal" movie. Mostly I am here to learn, so I don't post much on the topics - I figure if I make a post it should be about something I know a lot about. I just figured that women who enjoy the outdoors would be more likely to have a consciousness about women in film, so figured I'd ask!


Thanks for the reply!

I'll send you a PM in a moment! Thanks!



Ryan


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

"My House in Umbria" comes immediately to mind. Decidedly not feminist in tone, but most definitely showcases a strong woman in a leadership role. I think the treatment was realist, compassionate and entertaining.
I liked it.
Burl


----------

